# Ipamorelin Feedback



## melandleadley (Mar 1, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I'm just looking to find some experience with this peptide. I understand it's pretty amazing and may change the game of body building in the very near future.[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ipam is a good ghrp.Its better then the ghrp 2 and 6 sisters.Its less sides when they are in higher doses and has a slower release but it is elevated longer then the others.It stronger as it will totally dump the gland as the other 2 will stimulate the gland but not to the effect that it will fully dump the gland like ipam will.It wont desensitize eather like the two other peptides.It wont give the hunger and slight hunger pains either.


So my pick is ipam all the way.


----------

